
Why I design at Google - jamesjyu
http://www.ryskamp.org/brain/?p=4284
======
kes
_Long-term, I want my design work to influence the direction of large groups
and societies, and to do that I need to learn how to work with and persuade
people who aren’t inclined or required to listen to professional designers._

I think that this is the most important bit.

------
staunch
Are there any examples of amazing (Apple-quality) design coming out of Google?

~~~
thechangelog
Are you asking about Apple "quality" aesthetics?

Graphic design is about solving problems; aesthetics are secondary. Google's
designs solve its problems--satisfying search results, simple access to email,
etc--very effectively.

~~~
jamesteow
Apple solves problems without sacrificing aesthetics. Very rare to find
companies who can achieve that level of quality.

~~~
shriphani
Yes, the mice that ship with the iMacs are the best examples of solving
problems without sacrificing aesthetics.

~~~
danssig
That's rather silly and outdated snipe. Have you used the new magic pad? I'd
rather have that than anything else.

~~~
nchlswu
This is a silly issue of semantics, but the trackpad isn't exactly a mouse;
still a pointing device though.

Anyways, his snipe is hardly outdated. Apple's most succesful products manage
to balance form and function beautifully, but their mice are a pretty big hole
where function has clearly been sacrificed for form.

------
crazycanuck
You're missing 0. make great products, which at the big table are the only
stakes that count.

This is too much me/my/I. It's a nice insight into why folks might think about
design at Google, but a sharper insight into why design at Google has a ways
to go.

~~~
nostrademons
The post is about _why_ he designs at Google, not _how_ he designs at Google.
That'll necessarily be quite personal in nature. If you ask _how_ , that's
much more focused on the end user, but also far more confidential. Get a job
there if you're interested.

------
mitko
Larry Page, take a note: your employees may be more motivated by free food
than by using geek gadgets or by the company mission

------
vlad99
Google needs designers? Wow.

